# A Challenge



## SAICubed (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok so I came up with this idea recently after doing an average of 100 I broke all my PB's except single. That has never happened to me before. I realized this could be a cool challenge, you could solve until you have beat all your previous PB's then post how many solves it took as a reply. It would be cool to see who can complete the challenge in the least amount of solves. If you want to give this a try that would be awesome then just post your results. What's cool is you can use any cube but specify which one. Does this seem like a good challenge?

I didn't know which section to put this in so move it to where u think it fits best.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 22, 2013)

The problem is it is way easier to break all your PBs when you have been cubing for less time and/or you are slower.


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 22, 2013)

uvafan said:


> The problem is it is way easier to break all your PBs when you have been cubing for less time and/or you are slower.


 Yeah you are completely right but I'm not making you do it so for someone fast this would most likely take a while and it would be a cool thing to try but I mean its for who ever wants to do it, although I understand your point


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it would take well over 10,000 solves for me  If I could even finish...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 22, 2013)

what about silly things like sq1 single?
and up to what average 12, 100, 1000?


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 22, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I think it would take well over 10,000 solves for me  If I could even finish...


You probably would have to do a lot of solves with what you average but if you were to do it you would improve a bit I think but it would be really time consuming. Although for people averaging higher then you maybe like around 20 seconds it would help them improve most likely.

EDIT: keep in mind it doesn't necessarily have to all be done at once.



vcuber13 said:


> what about silly things like sq1 single?
> and up to what average 12, 100, 1000?



Just don't do it with the silly things. As for up to what average I think 100 would be fine but if you do this challenge and get up to 1000 incorporate that average as well.


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2013)

This would take me thousands of solves because my PB average of 12 is in the low 11's and I can barely muster up a sub 14.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 22, 2013)

I think this is a good idea if you want to get faster


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 22, 2013)

I think its only my avg100 PB i could break anytime soon, and I may as well do technique work first then sit down and do it. I dont think solving over and over helps without first training technique. It sorta gives you bad habits.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 22, 2013)

Last night I broke my PB averages for 3, 5, 12 and 100 but didn't get a new single. Don't know when that will happen again, but if I keep up 100 solves per day I think I will steadily improve.


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 23, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I think its only my avg100 PB i could break anytime soon, and I may as well do technique work first then sit down and do it. I dont think solving over and over helps without first training technique. It sorta gives you bad habits.


 Would doing slow solves help to train your technique?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 14, 2013)

haha, luckily last night I did this exact same thing.
Took me 43 solves for my single pb
55 for ao5
54 for ao12

Now this is unusual for me, I never do that good. Last night I was just in the zone.


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 16, 2013)

I completed my own challenge after 546 solves.

I broke my single PB 1 time, average of 5 PB five times, my average of 12 PB 4 times, my average of 50 PB 3 times, and my average of 100 PB 4 times.

Final PB's:

Ao5: 20.360

Ao12: 22.037

Ao50: 24.556 

Ao100: 24.792


Took about 3 weeks doing a couple solves a day if any.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 16, 2013)

SAICubed said:


> Would doing slow solves help to train your technique?



Yeah
Maybe i can break my PBs, ill give it a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 16, 2013)

SAICubed said:


> I completed my own challenge after 546 solves.
> 
> I broke my single PB 1 time, average of 5 PB five times, my average of 12 PB 4 times, my average of 50 PB 3 times, and my average of 100 PB 4 times.
> 
> ...


Sig update.


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 17, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Sig update.





5BLD said:


> Yeah
> Maybe i can break my PBs, ill give it a whirl tomorrow.



Ok i will update that and 5BLD reply if you do break any PB's.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2013)

6.39 avg5, 7.13 avg100 pbs
I got a 6.8x avg12 which is close.


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome yeah that's pretty successful the most time consuming part was my pb single at the 200 solves mark i broke all my pbs except single it took 300 more to break my pb single


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I got 8 5 second solves today (my PB is 4.80 tho) and i probably only did about 300 in total. But I doubt I'd be able to regularly break PBs as such.


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Well I got 8 5 second solves today (my PB is 4.80 tho) and i probably only did about 300 in total. But I doubt I'd be able to regularly break PBs as such.



Yeah that's a good point i think if i did the challenge again it would take a lot longer because breaking a PB every time you do an average doesn't normally happen


----------

